# Ubuntu And Widows Installation Problems.



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

So after useless attempts, I finally need help. I currently need help to understand why I can't install windows on a raid setup/ with Ubuntu is on a 3rd hdd. Ubuntu installs just fine but I can't install windows on the raid drives. The raid is in ntfs file but can't be seen in windows install. So.... I'm stump. I've been using Gparted in Linux to make partitions. Any help would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I had a problem installing Windows after Ubuntu as well. Try unplugging the drives you don't need for the Windows installation (including flash drives and external drives). After doing that, Windows recognized my HD. If that doesn't work, IDK.


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll check it out. Thanks for the response.


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok. So install linux and partitioned the other drives to nfts file system. I did unplugged the linux hdd and booted up windows disk. I had to use a support file for windows to see my raid system. It was pain in the tushy to learn all this. Lol


----------

